# Just Great



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

So I'm treating one fish for fin rot and now it seems like one of my other fish is getting ick. So I guess this is my introduction to fish keeping. Tested my water everything is fine, Just did a water change 3 days ago. I'm trying here and I get 3 steps forward and 6 steps back. Sorry just venting.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, welcome to fish keeping. The first few months are the worst. You have to contend with "cycling" and with all the diseases you fish bring home from the store, the wholesaler and the fish farm. The survivors usually last a long time.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

its not always like it bud.... don't be disheartened.
warm the water you want to add on water changes before you add it, when its cold during winter months I have the bottles next to a radiator to warm for a few days or leave at room temp for a few when its warmer and add a little aquarium salt on both counts(supposed to help minimise ich, cant tell you if it works for sure but I don't get it(touch wood))


----------

